# Tactical Vests Recommendations



## Taboo_oh (Jan 2, 2012)

There are a lot out there, is any one better than the other?


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

Made in America if you can find one  What I do when buying gear is look at who supplies our military and if you can buy it as a civilian, if it's good for them its good for me!


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

honestly the goverment goes with the finest equipment the lowest bid will buy. I think of it as part of a B.O.B a quick grab and go system mostly guns, ammo salmon packets because they are light, last for years, easy to open losts on nutrience, bleach for sanitizing water and a few packets of Jello (an S.A.S trick) I won't wear it all the time and won't live with it forever I would go with a UTG on ebay, its is meant for airsoft but is well made its very very durable for only 35 bucks. it can take some abuse and keep going that will leave cash for other preps. the more expensive isn't always more practical.


----------

